# ImageMagick



## papiAV (17 Avril 2006)

Bonjour
quelqu'un a t il reussit a installer le soft ImageMagick ?
Dans les num 32 - 49 -HS 11 on parle de ce soft en ligne de commande . Mais je suis allé sur le site imagemagick ou j'ai telechargé divers chose dont "ImageMagick-powerpc-apple-darwin8.5.0.tar.gz" mais apres la decompression, la procedure indiqué dans les avosmac ne fonctionnne pas ou je mis prend mal .

Lorsque l'on regarde dans le dossier decompressé on ne trouve pas de fichier 'configure' ?
Par contre il y a des dossier bin include lib man share je me demande si je peux glisser leur contenu directement dans les dossiers idoines à la racine du disque ?

mac os x 10.4.6 768 Mo G4 733 MHz

Merci


----------



## avosmac (18 Avril 2006)

Déplacez le dossier dans votre maison.
Puis éditez le fichier Profile depuis le terminal :

sudo pico /private/etc/profile

et ajoutez la ligne :

export PATH; PATH="$HOME/ImageMagick/bin:$PATH"

(veillez à ce que le nom du dossier soit bien ImageMagick)


Sinon, vous pouvez l'installer depuis les sources avec les commande : configure, make et make install.


----------



## papiAV (19 Avril 2006)

Merci pour la réponse

Pour ce qui est de la deuxiéme option : Sinon, vous pouvez l'installer depuis les sources avec les commande : configure, make et make install.
lorsque je tape configure au Terminal il me repond qu'il ne connait pas cette commande ?

Je suis donc partie sur la suivante . 
&#8226;Après avoir renommé le dossier que j'ai téléchargé = ImageMagick-6.2.6 par ImageMagick
&#8226;J'ai placé celui-ci dans mmon dossier Users
&#8226;J'ai modifier le fichier sudo pico /private/etc/profile

&#8226;Voila ce que me renvoie le Terminal
Pascal:~ Pascal$ convert -version
dyld: Library not loaded: /ImageMagick-6.2.6/lib/libMagick.10.dylib
  Referenced from: /Users/Pascal/ImageMagick/bin/convert
  Reason: image not found
Trace/BPT trap
Pascal:~ Pascal$ man convert
Pascal:~ Pascal$ man convert
Pascal:~ Pascal$ convert -help
dyld: Library not loaded: /ImageMagick-6.2.6/lib/libMagick.10.dylib
  Referenced from: /Users/Pascal/ImageMagick/bin/convert
  Reason: image not found
Trace/BPT trap
Pascal:~ Pascal$

Je peux lire le fichier man mais que penser du reste ?

Pascal


----------



## avosmac (19 Avril 2006)

avez vous essayé de glisser une image au format png derrière la commande convert ?


convert cheminimage


----------



## papiAV (19 Avril 2006)

essai

réponse
mix-reims-107-2-65:~ Pascal$  convert /Users/Pascal/Desktop/bunny.png 
dyld: Library not loaded: /ImageMagick-6.2.6/lib/libMagick.10.dylib
  Referenced from: /Users/Pascal/ImageMagick/bin/convert
  Reason: image not found
Trace/BPT trap

mix-reims-107-2-65:~ Pascal$ cd ImageMagick/lib/
mix-reims-107-2-65:~/ImageMagick/lib Pascal$ l
total 28568
drwxr-xr-x   17 Pascal  Pascal       578 Apr 16 18:43 .
drwxr-xr-x    8 Pascal  Pascal       272 Apr 16 18:42 ..
-rw-r--r--    1 Pascal  Pascal      6148 Apr 16 18:44 .DS_Store
drwxr-xr-x    5 Pascal  Pascal       170 Apr 16 18:44 ImageMagick-6.2.6
-rwxr-xr-x    1 Pascal  Pascal    754936 Mar 19 18:37 libMagick++.10.0.2.dylib
lrwxr-xr-x    1 Pascal  Pascal        24 Apr 19 08:27 libMagick++.10.dylib -> libMagick++.10.0.2.dylib
lrwxr-xr-x    1 Pascal  Pascal        24 Apr 19 08:27 libMagick++.dylib -> libMagick++.10.0.2.dylib
-rwxr-xr-x    1 Pascal  Pascal      1558 Mar 19 18:38 libMagick++.la
-rwxr-xr-x    1 Pascal  Pascal  12619040 Mar 19 18:37 libMagick.10.0.2.dylib
lrwxr-xr-x    1 Pascal  Pascal        22 Apr 19 08:27 libMagick.10.dylib -> libMagick.10.0.2.dylib
lrwxr-xr-x    1 Pascal  Pascal        22 Apr 19 08:27 libMagick.dylib -> libMagick.10.0.2.dylib
-rwxr-xr-x    1 Pascal  Pascal      1435 Mar 19 18:38 libMagick.la
-rwxr-xr-x    1 Pascal  Pascal   1201324 Mar 19 18:37 *libWand.10.0.2.dylib*
lrwxr-xr-x    1 Pascal  Pascal        20 Apr 19 08:27 libWand.10.dylib -> libWand.10.0.2.dylib
lrwxr-xr-x    1 Pascal  Pascal        20 Apr 19 08:27 libWand.dylib -> libWand.10.0.2.dylib
-rwxr-xr-x    1 Pascal  Pascal      1526 Mar 19 18:38 libWand.la
drwxr-xr-x    5 Pascal  Pascal       170 Mar 19 18:38 pkgconfig
mix-reims-107-2-65:~/ImageMagick/lib Pascal$

Il ne veut rien savoir la demande du fichier qui ne charge pas avez-vous une idée à quoi il sert j'ai listé le dossier lib ci-dessus il si trouve bien


----------



## FjRond (19 Avril 2006)

Si ça ne fonctionne pas, vous pouvez toujours tenter d'installer la version livrée par fink, actuellement la 6.1.8-3 qui fonctionne parfaitement; ou bien celle distribuée par l'i-Installer, qui est la  Version 6.2.6-8.


----------



## papiAV (19 Avril 2006)

Merci
je suis retourné sur le site officiel imagemagick.
Après avoir téléchargé ImageMagick.tar.gz , décompressé => ImageMagick-6.2.7 puis suivi l'install
./configue
make
sudo make install
ça marche
je vais dans X11 et je lance la commande display OK
ouf c'étaait juste pour le fun mais quand même &#8230;

Petite cerise &#8230; si je veux m'en servir directement par le Terminal il ne reconnait pas les commandes ? Y a t il une manip à faire dans un fichier bashrc quelque choses un chemin à lui donner pour qu'il trouve les nouvelles commandes &#8230;

Merci encore pour l'aide


----------

